# Random hazard lights flashing



## Nugz_TT (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi,

a few days ago when i was driving my hazard lights started flashing on their own. i pressed the hazard light button and it turned them off for about 10 seconds and they came back on again. this kept happening all the way home. I disconnected the battery when i got home and left it overnight. in the morning i connected the battery back up and it was ok for the rest of the day. when i got back to my car after work the next day the hazard lights were flashing again. this seems to happen randomly and is boring me now. has anyone had this fault before and how do you sort it?

cheers

Josh

PS has anyone ever had their engine management light, traction control light and their ABS light on at the same time? this happened to me the other day but then went off after turning the car off and back on again. this car is doing my head in, too many faults!! grrr...


----------



## JohnD (May 7, 2002)

Hi, it's most likely to be the hazard switch itself quite a common problem. I also had issues with a faulty indicator stalk which would cause a contact clicking on the hazard relay. The most common issue does seem to be the hazard relay switch which is a complete unit. You have to remove your stereo pull down a retaining panel under the switches and it will push out.
For you other faults check all your sensor connections and wiring and check your earth connections from the battery cleaning any connectors with electrical cleaning solvent.
Would be worth scanning the car to get the fault codes.

John.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Hazard switch is a common problem. I followed the how to and fixed mine.  
_Note with yours it will be the other relay within the Hazard flasher unit._ viewtopic.php?f=2&t=74756&p=2361090&hilit=Hazard+fix#p2361090


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Nugz_TT said:


> ................PS has anyone ever had their engine management light, traction control light and their ABS light on at the same time? this happened to me the other day but then went off after turning the car off and back on again. this car is doing my head in, too many faults!! grrr...


I'll have a look at the ESP book,it states all the conditions for the lights combinations.

I don't see the engine management light here so it will need a scan to find out why that came on?

View attachment 1


----------



## Nugz_TT (Aug 20, 2012)

I appreciate the help guys thanks!


----------



## AudiDriverGirl (May 25, 2013)

Hello, 
how was th problem finally fixed. I have the same problem with my Audi TT 2001.
The switch was changed 2 times. Reading the fault codes didn't cause a result.
I tried serveral other things but the problem still exists and noone seems to have an answer. So I'm very interested in the problems solution. Please help me.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

AudiDriverGirl said:


> Hello,
> how was the problem finally fixed. I have the same problem with my Audi TT 2001.
> The switch was changed 2 times. Reading the fault codes didn't cause a result.
> I tried several other things but the problem still exists and no-one seems to have an answer. So I'm very interested in the problems solution. Please help me.


 Did you clean the stalk?

And welcome to the Forum BTW.  :wink:


----------



## AudiDriverGirl (May 25, 2013)

Skeee said:


> Did you clean the stalk?
> 
> And welcome to the Forum BTW.  :wink:


Thank you. 
I didn't clean the indicator stalk yet. I will have a look at a how-to and ask the mechanic to do so because the car is at the garage for 8 weeks now, so I can't do it by myself at the moment.

The things I/the garage tried in chronological order:
- Changed the battery because it made the impression to be bad and a faulty foot of the drive light 
* Hazard lights went on by night*
- The old battery was put in again
- Audi read the error log and had it cleared with no clear answer.
* Hazard lights went on a hour later when parked *
- Audi checked the error log, no entry was in the log
* Hazard lights went on several times right after, while driving back to work *
- I changed the hazard light switch to a completly new one from Audi
* Hazard lights went on after I hour, when parked *
** BROUGHT THE CAR TO THE GARAGE I TRUST *
- The connector to the engine control unit was checked
- the comfort control unit was sent away to be checked, all they did was removing some corrison *
- the hazard lights switch was changed to another new one bought at audi, to exclude that the switch was default
- TT slept at an audi garage connected to an computer? to find out, which contol unit gave the impulse for the hazard lights
- the engine control unit was sent away to be checked, no error
..... NOW


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Is it a Roadster or Coupe, and what year?
The comfort control unit does affect the central locking however this is going way too deep way too early.

The Hazard Switch (which includes the Hazard Relay and the Indicator Relay) seems to be a common problem with the TT.

Start simple, change (or repair) the Hazard Switch. Then clean (or replace) the indicator stalk.

If the _exact same fault_ persists then and only then would I start to look further.

John H posted an excellent how to on the this subject. 
Also read this thread.
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=329680&p=2575613&hilit=Flasher+fix#p2575613

Also note that AFAIK the Hazard Switch is not monitored by the Audi Fault Diagnosis System so I wouldn't expect to see it reported on a fault scan.
If you have cleaned the stalk and it makes no difference, then I would clean it again at least once before removing or replacing any other parts.


----------



## AudiDriverGirl (May 25, 2013)

Skeee said:


> Is it a Roadster or Coupe, and what year?


First of all: Thanx for your quick answer. I have an Audi TT roadster 04/2000.

I already replaced the switch 2 times. So I will concentrate on the indicator stalk first. My mechanic had the opinion that this can not have any effect, so we didn't clean/replace it yet. We will have this done now.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi ADG,
did they scan it with Vagcom or one of the generic fault code readers as sometimes Vagcom will detect a fault that other code readers miss?
If the indicators are working correctly then your mechanic could be correct. 
However cleaning the indicator stalk is simple and cheap to do. And the stalk has proven to cause problems with the indicator function of the Hazard Switch.
From looking at the wiring diagram the Hazard Light Switch receives several inputs including the Comfort Control Unit, the Engine ECU, the Airbag ECU however all these are monitored by the Fault Diagnosis. So again I would expect to see a fault code reported.

If it's all the hazards flashing together and you have replaced the switch then it may be an alarm or central locking issue.
Some roadsters have had water leaking in and damaging the Comfort Control Unit. However the Alarm and Central Locking is monitored by the Fault Diagnosis so I would have expected a fault code? :?

Have you tested the alarm and central locking to see if that works correctly.


----------



## AudiDriverGirl (May 25, 2013)

Hello Skee, thanx again...
I had the fault diagnosis read in an Audi garage I am not sure which system they used. Due to the fact that I have a copy of this report I can tell you the following details:
Hardwareplattform: PanasonicCooperation CF-52JE2VWVW
MCD-Server Hersteller: Softing AG
Offboard Diagnostic Information System Service: Offboard Disagnostic Information System Service Patch 1.1.3
If it may help I can upload the first full report.

- The indicators worked correct.
- Comfort Control Unit and Engine ECU were checked
- the Airbag ECU has not been sent in yet...
- my TT has no alarm system
- central locking seemed to work correct, too, but I didn't test it properly. This year a new key was invented, because the old one was broken
- You maybe right with the Comfort ECUs, mine was cleaned from corrosion, when it was sent in, that means there must have been water in it. Maybe before I bought it. But that should be ok now.

Means for me now:
- Read the Fault diagnosis again
- First clean the indicator stalk
- Airbag ECU
right?

My mechanic was sceptic about checking the airbag ECU. He told me that that the TT from 2000 probably doesn't have any system that starts the hazard lights in case of a crash, because those systems were built in cars much later. Do you know if the TT has such an system?


----------

